# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.03. New devices in the list

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.03**MTK Tab:*MTK Calculator (unlock by IMEI and PID for *Alcatel* phones) has been updated 
for the following models:*♦ OT-4034, OT-4034D, OT-4034E, OT-4034F, OT-4034G, OT-4034M, OT-4034N
♦ OT-5010, OT-5010D, OT-5010E, OT-5010G, OT-5010S, OT-5010U
♦ OT-5012, OT-5012F, OT-5012G
♦ OT-5015D
♦ OT-5025, OT-5025D, OT-5025E, OT-5025G
♦ OT-5026, OT-5026D
♦ OT-5042T
♦ OT-5044P
♦ OT-5047I
♦ OT-5085, OT-5085B, OT-5085D, OT-5085I, OT-5085J, OT-5085N, 
OT-5085Q, OT-5085Y
♦ OT-5144, OT-5144O
♦ OT-7071, OT-7071D
♦ OT-8050, OT-8050D, OT-8050E, OT-8050G, OT-8050J
♦ OT-9003
♦ OT-9008, OT-9008D, OT-9008I, OT-9008J, OT-9008N, OT-9008T
♦ OT-9026, OT-9026S, OT-9026T
♦ OT-9108
♦ OT-9203
♦ OT-D820
♦ OT-V300, OT-V301, OT-V502, OT-V610
♦ VF1100, VF1296, VF1300**2900 new PIDs* added for the above MTK phones*QCOM Tab:*1. Added *FRP remove* feature support for:*♦ Moto X4 XT1900
♦ ZTE Grand X3 Z959*2. Released *Unlock*, *FRP unlock* and *IMEI repair* for new Alcatel models (test mode): *♦ OT-A576RW
♦ OT-5044C
♦ OT-9024W**Android ADB Tab:*1. New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Alcatel 4049G* (MT6570) *♦ AMGOO AM527* (MT6735) *♦ Avvio 550 Pro* (MT6735) *♦ Swissmobility PRA557* (MT6735) *♦ LENOVO Lenovo TB3-730X*  (MT8735) *♦ Vestel Venus V3 5020* (MT6735) *♦ Vodafone VFD 100* (MT6572) *♦ Vodafone VFD 700* (MT6755) *♦ ZTE A112* (MT6735)2. We have fixed minor customer-reported issues. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

